# Moxi could be vaporware!



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks like we may never see the Moxi system.

www.businessweek.com/maga...772099.htm

For more information on Moxi, visit www.scottsviews.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

If the technology is there, why wouldn't someone step in and fund this? I hope Moxi fiancially gets back on its feet and running again. I was very excited about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

You are welcome Mr. Blount.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

> You are welcome Mr. Blount.


Actually I'm on their mailing list which is where I read about the story but if you want to take the credit for posting it on a DBS board first, fine, you got it.


----------

